# Awesome trip w/ "Dare to bowhunt"



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

I've got a day by day write up of my adventure in the bowhunter's showcase forum.

Check it out!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1290712


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Great story, great pictures, great hunt - looks like a memory of a lifetime. :smile::tongue:
Thanks for sharing :thumbs_up


----------

